

The Business Tycoons of Airbnb - gwintrob
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/30/magazine/the-business-tycoons-of-airbnb.html

======
wilhelm
This is why I've given up on Airbnb, reverting to hotels for my 90 days on the
road each year.

Staying in someone's home, which they care about, can be nice. The guy with 12
apartments and untrained cleaning staff doesn't care about worn-out linens,
dodgy guests, missing locks, dirty surfaces or leaking faucets.

Opportunists like these are the raison d'être for hospitality industry
regulation.

------
applecore
Real entrepreneurship requires risk capital.

